# GM Sets Launch Target for Production Volt Electric Car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The company also has a parallel plug-in program in the works: the Saturn Vue Hybrid, which will operated as a blended mode PHEV.

More...


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

Geez when the Volt was in the concept stage it was supposed to cost "around" $30,000.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

The Saturn Vue will have an electric-only plug-in version? Killer! And it will be out at the end of this year? Amazing! It will have an EV range of 20 miles unless the driver exceeds 35mph. Perfect! This is exactly what GM needs to do. Produce a plug-in Hybrid FIRST! $40k is a bit spendy, but it is not outrageous. 20 miles is not exceptional, but it is perfectly acceptable. This car could be a huge hit and may put GM back on the path to being something other than the laughing stock of both the automotive and financial worlds. I can hardly believe that GM is actually doing something right. I'm excited.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

November 2010? Wow, if it took GM two years in WWII to get airplanes and tanks off the lines we would be eating lots of kraut now. I'm floored they can't do it any faster! At least put the technology in an existing vehicle, Cobalt, with a larger pack.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

OK, where do I start... They are doing nothing right! Firstly a 20 mile range and at under 35mph as an EV is a disgrace from a multi-billion dollar company, and why are they giving the Volt such a small battery pack and range? why not something more usefull like 100 miles?

Onto the war comment, the GM bastards via their european arm Opal were busy building trucks and kit for the Nazi's with the full blessing of the parent GM whilst simutaniously building the US kit to fight them! And don't even get me started on Standard Oil selling synthetic rubber to the Nazi's for _*thier *_war effort!, and who have now become the bastards at chevron, who as we all know in league with GM are the main reason we have not been driving 200 mile range EV's for the last 5 years already!

After showing their lying true colours, why would anyone ever want to consider giving them thier business?


----------



## Johnn0706 (Jul 23, 2008)

As it was discussed above if has a speed of 20 mph...god...at this current speed it wont even last for an year. In this current competition field i doubt whether these type of cars would sustain the long run........Please a company at this stature should not manufacture a car with such a low speed...http://www.buyingadvice.com/newcar-price-quote.html


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

favguy said:


> 20 mile range and at under 35mph as an EV is a disgrace from a multi-billion dollar company, and why are they giving the Volt such a small battery pack and range? why not something more usefull like 100 miles?


It's a hybrid. The car's range is probably better than 300 mile. It simply has the capability of traveling on batteries only for about 20 miles provided the driver does not exceed 35 mph. GM could certainly build a car with a 100 mile range, but then it would cost more like 100k. Batteries are expensive and an SUV is not a light car - unlike the Tesla. 

Also unlike the Tesla, this car gives you the best of nearly every conceivable world. It can be driven as an EV for local errands but it is not limited to in-city driving because it has a gasoline motor too. Taking a family of four on a trip is still cheapest in an automobile - even at $4.00/gal. A Tesla only has 2 seats. Want to take a long trip in an EV with a 100, 200 or even a 300 mile range? Too bad. You'll need to recharge every few hours and recharging stations don't exist. 

Plug in hybrids are the way to go for the immediate future. They are the bridge to full EVs. Give people the choice of either charging for a few pennies or refueling with gasoline, and people will start demanding charging stations. That's the theory any how. 



> Wow, if it took GM two years in WWII to get airplanes and tanks off the lines we would be eating lots of kraut now


Designing automobiles takes time no matter who you are. And lets not forget, GM lost more money last year than any company in history. GM is not a healthy company. 

Also, WWII was universally understood as an emergency. By contrast, you and I may be quite worried about the future given peak oil theories, catastrophic economic predictions, etc. However, most people are happily going about their business largely unaware of rather grim possibilities on the horizon. We can't expect people to race to a solution when most of them don't perceive a problem.



> At least put the technology in an existing vehicle, Cobalt, with a larger pack


Again, the plug-in Vue is due out by the end of this year according to the article.



> if has a speed of 20 mph...god...


The car probably has a top speed of somewhere north of 100 mph. It can operate on batteries alone op to 35 mph depending on driving conditions. The article was worded in such a way that I suspect the car could actually go faster than 35 in the right conditions - perhaps while descending or with a tail wind, etc. It's electric-only range is 20 miles.


----------



## Tristar500 (Jul 9, 2008)

Let's not forget, GM is the same company that brought us the EV1...

Just imagine how far the EV1 could have been advanced had GM taken another path? Would we be in Iraq? Would we give a damn about Venezuela?

I'm not holding my breath waiting for a Volt.

Keep building fellas!


----------



## Whitey_87 (May 30, 2008)

I think the volt is a slap in the face to everyone that knows the EV1 existed. I mean come on...didn't the L-A version of the EV1 get 50-70 mpc? It almost seems like they are doing this to discredit any high quality conversions out there that get over 20 mpc and can go above 35 mph because they will have so much advertising out there saying "hey people this is all the better a brand new production-electric car can do...and we're GM, we know what we be doin, ya know."


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I saw today, where GM is tooling up to produce their own Li-Ion batteries. 

That should be a good thing.....


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Coley said:


> I saw today, where GM is tooling up to produce their own Li-Ion batteries.
> 
> That should be a good thing.....


I think that is the only holdup to mass EV's on the road. When you can go 300MPC with an inexpensive light weight pack, relative to LA that is, ICE's will not be the standard anymore.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

You are forgetting that major car makers are not going to let us buy their packs, just to run competition to them.

They need to make hybrids, so that dealerships will still have some way to make money. It sure won't be on pure EVs.

Napa, Autozone etc. need to sell replacement parts, that WE don't need.....


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't think so. Eventually we will be able to purchase pure EVs straight from the manufacturer. Plug-in Hybrids are just a stepping stone to that end. We don't have the charging infrastructure for long drives right now. Plug-in hybrids will spur the building of that infrastructure. 

Another thing Coley, did you read that GM is developing their own batteries, or are they still working in unison with A123? I thought that they were "locked in" with A123.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

The article didn't mention 123, just that GM was tooling up to make their own batteries.


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> November 2010? Wow, if it took GM two years in WWII to get airplanes and tanks off the lines we would be eating lots of kraut now. I'm floored they can't do it any faster! At least put the technology in an existing vehicle, Cobalt, with a larger pack.


They can. It's their choice not to.


----------



## Tristar500 (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm sure they will get their product to market real soon!



Coley said:


> I saw today, where GM is tooling up to produce their own Li-Ion batteries.
> 
> That should be a good thing.....


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

Tristar500 said:


> I'm sure they will get their product to market real soon!


What happened last time? They destroyed it for no reason.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Don't forget that GM has essentially changed management since then. The industry has changed. GM can no longer make money hand over fist on large trucks. Fuel prices are sky high... I think GM is committed. I don't know to what extent, but I am fairly certain that GM is actually going to build at least a small line of EVs for sale... not lease.


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

According to the email I got from GM I'm #2680 on their waiting list for a Volt, so I have a bit of time to see how it turns out.


----------

